# Minnesota Cap on Deer Hunters



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

There's an interesting and very hot thread going on over at waterfowler.com on the Minnesota discussion page. Charles Lehman has suggested in his post, "What's Your Thoughts?" that there is so much hunting pressure from deer hunters in Minnesota, (500,000) that there should be a limit on the number of hunters to preserve the quality of the hunt. There are too many people trespassing on private land and bullets flying around, Lehman alleges.

Does that sound familiar? North Dakota does get mentioned in the thread. He is getting a lot of heat. Check it out. It makes the discussion on NR caps over here look somewhat tame. Just Minnesota guys fighting with each other this time - kind of like Fetch and Westerner.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

God love Fetch & Westerner! Although we butt heads from time to time, it is important to throw this stuff on the table.

Beings today is Thanksgiving- I think we can all be thankful if hunting issues is our biggest worries! :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I never go there

I have never cared for that site

It is the most PC - Filson & Tweed bunch of dweebs on the internet :lol:


----------

